# NBC's Top Drama THE BLACKLIST Season 3 on Blu-ray & DVD August 2



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Already one of the most successful dramas on broadcast TV…
> 
> How many shows have their strongest season in year #3?”
> 
> ...


----------

